# wiring harness



## fastcars (Jan 4, 2005)

hi, i have 2004 gto and i need to know how the front wiring harness under the hood is routed across the radiator support. harness comes from right side at headlite across to the left side headlite to connect to all plugs. does anyone have a picture they could fax me or e-mail me. thank you john. fax 610-521-3369


----------

